# She had a blast!



## msujmccorm1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Took my 10 year old granddaughter this morning and she loved it.
These were every where just West of Portofino.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sometimes it's just a tug on the line they need. Looks like the job was done and good time had by all! Next time she'll want to go again and that's what it's all about! Nice job.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice that she felt the tug and liked it. That's all it take for a kid to get hooked


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice! I can’t get my son out of bed to go. Gonna try getting out in the morning, weather depending.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Blacktip... man that's fine eating. Gut and cut his head and tail off while he's still kicking. Be careful how you hold him. That size catch him right in the neck behind his head and hold tight. Best to have an extra hand. He's all good. Slice in finger steaks and fry or grill. On my recent trip to PC I brought a couple of messes back, what I didn't eat on the beach. Glad she caught some!👍👍. Thanks for report!


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Always important to take the kids out, and not just the guys. I took my daughter pier fishing back in the mid 80s when she was about the age of the young lady in the photo. My daughter now has a PHD in Marine Biology and teaches at Texas A&M. So don't just take the sons, take the daughters too. You never know where it will lead.


----------

